# What is the best pipe for a brute force 650 sra



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

im curious to wat pipe is best for my brute 650 sra
i know hmf makes one but does anyone know of any other brand for it


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

define best. you've got alot to choose from my friend. what are you looking for? power? sound? slip on? full system?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LRD and Big Gun. Unless you have $$$$ Then get a muzzy!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeh. i'm eventually goin with the lrd for my 750 cuz i'm a poor white boy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get out there and pick up some cans man, You Can Do It!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

speakin of cans. you just wait til i get home and take a pic of my can stash. it's waitin on aluminum prices to go back up. i cashed in 700 and somethin bucks worth of beer and coke cans last year when aluminum prices were still like 50 cents per pound


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Forgot about the prices being down right now. Got a buddy that deals in scrap and he was telling me about it the other day.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> speakin of cans. you just wait til i get home and take a pic of my can stash. it's waitin on aluminum prices to go back up. i cashed in 700 and somethin bucks worth of beer and coke cans last year when aluminum prices were still like 50 cents per pound


Dude now that's one way to get brute mods!
how many cans is 700 bucks worth?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

1,400 lbs


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

alot.
it was like 4ish trips with the back of the truck and a landscape trailer full. also, ya'll should save cans if'n you've got somewhere to keep 'em. it doesnt take long to get a huge pile built up if you drink many pops or beers. just throw your empty beer can back in the cooler and empty it out into the pile when you get home. 4 trashbags of cans = 20 bucks


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

xbigp said:


> alot.
> it was like 4ish trips with the back of the truck and a landscape trailer full. also, ya'll should save cans if'n you've got somewhere to keep 'em. it doesnt take long to get a huge pile built up if you drink many pops or beers. just throw your empty beer can back in the cooler and empty it out into the pile when you get home. 4 trashbags of cans = 20 bucks


I've always done that, between beer and Mountain Dew it doesn't take long to earn a bone. Then you can wet them down a bit before you take them in for a bonus.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i heard of people putting a teaspoon of sand in the can..

back on topic for OP'er..
i found the muzzy for your bike (650) for $480 to the door.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

How much is an LRD pipe??? Will they give you as much power as an HMF? I heard they will not that some guys tested it out on a Dyno....but again who knows....I wasn't there to see it....LOL!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got mine for $289 to the door off ebay from Troy. In there ebay store


----------



## Utsler (Jan 31, 2012)

*650 SRA*

I'm looking for a full exhaust for my 2008 650 SRA. I wanted the swamp series but can't find a full one for it. Gonna be putting the MIMB snorkels on it as well. So I'm looking for the best full system for getting into quite a bit of water and mud. Sound isn't a big deal either way but I'd prefer to not go deaf.


----------

